# medical marijuana shop question!



## Dai (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a question for those with a medical marijuana card (in California)...
is anyone else allowed to come in with you into the shop when you buy your medicinal marijuana if they don't have a card? 

Thank You


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 20, 2008)

I would love to see what it is like in one of those shops


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 20, 2008)

Negitive. They will not allow anyone in unless they have a Rec.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 22, 2008)

*Here's an easy solution. Dish out 175$ (I think?) and tell the Doctor that broken arm you had as a kid still hurts when  it rains *


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 22, 2008)

Always wondered hoe easy on a scale of 1-10 is it to get a Prop. 215 card in Cali?


----------



## lyfr (Oct 22, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Always wondered hoe easy on a scale of 1-10 is it to get a Prop. 215 card in Cali?


I don't know of anyone who has been turned down


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 22, 2008)

Cali-FORN-I-A here I come


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 22, 2008)

Right behind you


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 23, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> I don't know of anyone who has been turned down


REALLY ????? so if i have P.T.S.D, i'm a shoe-in ???


----------



## lyfr (Oct 23, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> REALLY ????? so if i have P.T.S.D, i'm a shoe-in ???


I know a guy who got one cause he wakes up in the middle of the night(doesn't everyone).  I'm sure all the docs arennt like that but if you want to be certain,  go to a pharm pusher ( "regular doctor" ) and bring that documentation to pot...errrr...medical marijuana doc and you probably wont even be questioned much lucky for me (?) my extra-curricular activities (moto-x,sk8boarding,mtn bikn, 2 skiing) in combonation with my age has givin me lots of reasons to have one.  haven't taken vic's or perc's in years  take that Pfizer(?)


----------



## lyfr (Oct 23, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Cali-FORN-I-A here I come


sorry so-cal...but I would suggest Northern Cal.


----------

